# Best tool for starting nipple onto spoke double wall rim.



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

What's the best tool to start the nipple onto a spoke with a double wall rim.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

crclawn said:


> What's the best tool to start the nipple onto a spoke with a double wall rim.


The best tool for starting a nipple in a double wall rim is actually another spoke. Simply thread another spoke into the seat end of the nipple, push it through and seat the other end on the wheel spoke. From there you may be able to start the nipple onto the wheel spoke with your fingers if there is enough of the nipple protruding from the rim. If not simply hold the nipple with your fingers and unthread seat end spoke form the nipple and use a nipple driverr or screw driver to start the nipple while keeping it aligned with your other hand. You only need to thread the spoke into the seat end of the nipple enough to hold it in place maybe two or three turns. Works great and makes for very few lost nipples between the walls. :thumbsup:

Good Dirt


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks brother, that's a great idea. I thought I was going to have to spend $30 + on some overpriced tool that was manufactured in China for 12 cents. 

Happy riding!


----------



## eric1115 (Jul 8, 2008)

One better than that, is a spoke with a nipple threaded all the way down. This leaves 3-4 threads exposed past the nipple that you can thread your next one on. That way, you can spin the spoke instead of having to turn the nipple with your fingers. Once it's started, grab the nipple, give the spoke a twist CCW, and it's off.

Eric


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

straight pick. nipple is friction fit, spin it on the spoke and when it breaks free it has enough threads to hold


----------



## jhymel (May 27, 2009)

You can actually make your on spoke driver from a cheap screw driver. File down the tip to leave a small 3mm point in the middle of blade and then heat up the shaft to bend it in a vice to put a straight S-bend in it. Use a wooden dowel as a handle so it can spin freely. Got the idea off the internet but can't find it now. I can shoot a picture of it if you like.

Here's the simple one mentioned above
Urban Velo - Bicycle Culture on the Skids


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

I've tried some of the specialty tools for starting nipples and always go back to using another spoke. Maybe just because that's what I taught myself with. I do love having a spoke driver to spin them down once started though.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

From Diary of an Amateur Wheel Builder:


> The only tool that I've bought specifically for this project is a Bicycle Research Nipple Driver (£15), which is little more than a bent screwdriver with a pointy end and loose handle. In his Wheelpro book, Roger Musson is so unequivocal about the importance of using one of these (he also shows you how to make one) that I'd feel like a naughty, disobedient schoolboy if I didn't get one!


From Mike Tech Info:



> Here is my hi-tech Nipple Driver. It's an old worn-out cheap Phillips screwdriver with two webs ground off. It's got a piece of tape applied so that you can easily see and count the number of turns. It's truly hi-tech as it has two gears - high & low - twirl the shaft or twirl the handle between finger & thumb to vary the gearing. Beat that for a dollar. I should patent the damn thing as it works perfectly.
> 
> This is used for spinning the nipples down before tension makes a spoke wrench necessary.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

reptilezs said:


> straight pick. nipple is friction fit, spin it on the spoke and when it breaks free it has enough threads to hold


I agree.


----------



## sasquatch35 (Jun 8, 2010)

Take a heavily guaged spoke, cut out a section of it, sharpen it, stick it into the head of the spoke nip, then thread it on a bit. Old spokes make the best tools. I probably use my old spoke tools more than allen's.


----------



## MarcusSommers (Sep 11, 2008)

Cut the cotton off a Q-tip. Usually lasts through 2 wheels. I use a nipple driver myself, when lacing a lot, but the Q-tip is really easy until you get a rhythm for it.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

crclawn said:


> What's the best tool to start the nipple onto a spoke with a double wall rim.


I nominate the Quick-Wedge 1836, a split-tip screwdriver. Slide the collar towards the tip and it locks into the nipple slot. Spin it on, slide the collar away from the tip, it releases. It's great for double-walled rims. Affordable, and has other uses too.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Dec 12, 2006)

I have one of those nipple drivers but more often than not I find myself using an old spoke instead. It seems that alot of rim holes hare just a wee bit small to get the nipple driver in place.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

coworker showed me this tool kd screw starter. KD 2282 is the model number


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

If the rim is shallow like a crest or has double eylets like an open pro I'll use a true nipple driver with an offset shaft. If it's deeper and I'm dropping lots of nipples I'll go to the pick. Threading nipples onto another spoke is painfully slow. The only time I'll go through that is when building a deep carbon rim that has lots of the bladder left in it.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

jhymel said:


> Here's the simple one mentioned above
> Urban Velo - Bicycle Culture on the Skids


+repz to you for the link. After seeing that I went out in the garage and 3 minutes later came up with this...










Despite the shadows making it look bent and mangled, it is actually 100% straight.


----------



## tomacropod (Jul 23, 2004)

This is the combined nipple tray (pour nipples onto try, shake it and they fall into the grooves the right way up) and nipple pick (which is actually an old spoke, ground to a taper at one end and fitted into a plastic handle) from Velocity which I use. It saves a lot of time. The spoke pick itself though, you can make from an old spoke as has been mentioned.










- Joel


----------



## hartwerks (Oct 2, 2011)

A toothpick actually works very well. You can thread it in, get it started on the spoke, and then just pull it straight out. Just break off a couple of mm's at the tip and it has a perfect taper to fit into the nipple.


----------



## mountaindavis (Jun 18, 2010)

I just took a local wheel building class and they used a plastic q-tip--they cut the q-tip in half at an angle and you just push the angled end into the end of the nipple. Worked greak, super cheap and easy.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

mechBgon said:


> I nominate the Quick-Wedge 1836, a split-tip screwdriver. Slide the collar towards the tip and it locks into the nipple slot. Spin it on, slide the collar away from the tip, it releases. It's great for double-walled rims. Affordable, and has other uses too.


picked up one just like that at a yard sale today. made by klein


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

reptilezs said:


> picked up one just like that at a yard sale today. made by klein


I love mine  It's also my go-to tool for installing the plugs in those 1/4-turn shift-cable ports on Shimano shift pods.


----------

